# Redneck Solar Kiln out of a Van idea



## Josh Hobdey

Me and a buddy that I go and get trees with have been discussing building a solar kiln. The issue is that the plot of land we have in the desert isn't very secured and the elements out there are rough. 
So today I went out to my truck and remembered that I had left a few quilted maple knife scales on the front seat. I felt them and they were sweating. Made me think, why not build a solar kiln from a used stripped out econo van or similar. 

The pros I can think of our; it locks, it is metal, it has wheels, and it has multiple doors to access the wood. 
The cons, would need insulated and modified slightly.
So before I go running to the salvage yard, can anyone think of a good reason why this is a bad idea?

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TimR

Heck, seems like a good idea to me, but keeping it from getting too hot and causing cracking on thicker wood may be a problem too. I'd definitely add one of those solar powered vents to keep moisture from building up too...should cook things pretty well, though perhaps not very controlled for special (or crack prone) woods.


edit: Here's one... you may be able to rig (er...this is 2016, so..."hack") a thermostat with it to come on and off based on temp too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

I think you can buy solar powered vents for greenhouses that open automatically.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey

Thanks for the fan idea. 
What I was thinking was to design it very similar to existing solar kiln designs. The windshiled should block about 98% of UV rays, while the side windows only block about 50%. So I'd cover the side windows and have the van face South. Then put in some insulation on the inside of the van and paint the entire interior and exterior flat black. Drill some additional holes through the engine firewall to the cab and then a solar powered exhaust fan on the tail end of the van.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

Are you planning to be able to drive it to the site or just as a big box? If you want to keep it in running condition I'd put a wall just behind the drivers seat and seal the back from the cab as all that moisture would wreak havoc on the wiring and dash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Oh...just if you think more heat is needed, @Kevin can give you some pointers on heating up the interior...
http://woodbarter.com/threads/best-flames-you-ever-saw-from-my-patch.24662/#post-312008

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Josh Hobdey

Schroedc said:


> Are you planning to be able to drive it to the site or just as a big box? If you want to keep it in running condition I'd put a wall just behind the drivers seat and seal the back from the cab as all that moisture would wreak havoc on the wiring and dash.


Not drivable, In fact, anything that can be stripped off or has flamable fluids involved would need removed. So basically a lockable box on wheels.


----------



## Blueglass

I have a friend that has 2 old Frito lay box trucks with dehumidifiers as kilns one of the most humid spots in the US so I don't see why that wouldn't work for you with out them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Josh Hobdey said:


> _The issue is that the plot of land we have in the desert isn't very *secured *_
> So before I go running to the salvage yard, can anyone think of a good reason why this is a bad idea?



That right there. Who's to say whether or not some schmuck comes in and destroys it. prys it open, an burns it just to have a bon fire party...
I'm not to keen on that idea....If it was to be parked somewhere safe, (your yard), then I'd be ok with it....But I think that's just askin for trouble.


----------



## TimR

I'm thinking you need a classic...something that looks like it's been there since the dawn of time...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## kweinert

TimR said:


> I'm thinking you need a classic...something that looks like it's been there since the dawn of time...
> View attachment 104379



Is that Kevin's? He did say there had been a lot of rain . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey

ripjack13 said:


> That right there. Who's to say whether or not some schmuck comes in and destroys it. prys it open, an burns it just to have a bon fire party...
> I'm not to keen on that idea....If it was to be parked somewhere safe, (your yard), then I'd be ok with it....But I think that's just askin for trouble.


The original idea was to do a stick built kiln. I guess I should clarify though. It is in the middle of the Idaho high desert. They are 5 acre lots and there is a neighbor to one side and one across the street. It isn't in a big city ghetto. I drove around some in the area and there are a bunch of broken down cars on peoples plots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

kweinert said:


> Is that Kevin's? He did say there had been a lot of rain . . .



I think Kevin's has a Pyro finish!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Josh Hobdey said:


> The original idea was to do a stick built kiln. I guess I should clarify though. It is in the middle of the Idaho high desert. They are 5 acre lots and there is a neighbor to one side and one across the street. It isn't in a big city ghetto. I drove around some in the area and there are a bunch of broken down cars on peoples plots.



you are a bit south of me and warmer. make sure you ventilate- It is going to get way too hot in there in the summer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Well, you said redneck first, so I'll say: That's pretty darn redneck. 

Why can't you park this thing at your house where your redneck dogs can protect it? Or build a redneck kiln out of scrap?


----------



## Josh Hobdey

@Jim Beam I meant more Jeff foxworthy and less trailer park boys. Lol. Also I live in a subdivision with cc&r (bum deal).


----------



## rocky1

Actually I had been contemplating the same thing down here on a bit grander scale. I can buy a 20 ft. container down here for $1500.00, cost me about $250 to have it delivered and rolled off. Dehumidifiers would be a must, and an attic fan or two with thermal switch would be a must. This would be big enough to sticker a fair sized tree or two in. Store lumber (_whatever_) in when not in Kiln mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

If you can't get the back half of a box truck in would Definetly buy the sea cartons as mentioned. 

Some buddies and I have been discussing buying more than one and placing on some land way up north in the middle of nowhere and making a camp. I've seen some pretty slick one online and when closed they look just like cartons...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

There's a somewhat local guy with a mill who uses an old refrigerator truck for a kiln. It's well insulated, so it apparently doesn't take much of a heat source to get things cooking. We went out to his place with the local turning club for a sawmill demo and tour of the place, and it looked like a decent setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

gman2431 said:


> If you can't get the back half of a box truck in would Definetly buy the sea cartons as mentioned.
> 
> Some buddies and I have been discussing buying more than one and placing on some land way up north in the middle of nowhere and making a camp. I've seen some pretty slick one online and when closed they look just like cartons...




There was a guy in Jacksonville, FL buying them and setting them up as efficiency apartments, in town. Welded 2 of them together, cut holes for doors and windows, sprayed insulation then framed and finished the inside. Looked rather nice when he got done. He was stacking them two high I believe. Neighbor is talking about welding two together and making a summer home out of them. Already has the containers, just has to set them together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey

Found a van!!! Scored a 96 Chevy 1/2 ton express van. We are planning on picking it up tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

1/2 ton, might want to put it on blocks when you load it up just in case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey

@woodtickgreg Absolutely, In fact, since it is going to be in the middle of nowhere in the desert we are pulling the wheels off once it is parked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert

Does it have a name?


----------



## Josh Hobdey

@kweinert possibly hot box? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Been through a desert . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey

Van locked and loaded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Lots of good ideas in this thread. On another note; Josh I hope you're not planning on parking that out in the desert and abandoning it once you're done with it. The desert is littered with lots of junk in some places around here, it really sucks.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey

@barry richardson absolutely not. I am hoping to set up a place to mill, a shop/storage and a log deck out there as well. The kiln is only phase one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Josh Hobdey said:


> @barry richardson absolutely not. I am hoping to set up a place to mill, a shop/storage and a log deck out there as well. The kiln is only phase one.



Well you're doing it in the right order. Most people buy the mill first but do not have a kiln and no support equipment. They reason that buying the mill will allow them to sell lumber to buy the rest, but they soon discover the err in that rationale. Make sure the next thing you get is a tractor or forklift or skidsteer to move logs. Skidsteer is hands down the best unless you're lifting humongous logs, in which case you'd need a big forklift or loader.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Josh Hobdey

Got the van to its new final spot. We aimed it facing exactly south. We stripped the front seats out and cleared out the cargo section. Just need to get the solar vent fan in, and build an air baffle. I'll try and remember to take pics next time I'm out there.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Josh Hobdey said:


> Van locked and loaded. View attachment 104588



If you want to keep it warm/hot, You could sand it, and paint that flat black/primer black. Black hold/attracts heat, while white deters it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

gman2431 said:


> If you can't get the back half of a box truck in would Definetly buy the sea cartons as mentioned.
> 
> Some buddies and I have been discussing buying more than one and placing on some land way up north in the middle of nowhere and making a camp. I've seen some pretty slick one online and when closed they look just like cartons...


Cody...you brought back some less than fun memories when I was working on a startup of a power plant in the Phillipines, near Quezon city, on the coast (1999). We had to stay in a razor wire circled compound (6 months) living in apts made from sea van containers. I was privileged enough somehow that I got half of a 40' long (or whatever fullsize was) all to myself. They were plumbed and had enough room for a bed, small table, and small bathroom. Notice that they were arranged in pairs, so the middle area housed a covered 'veranda'. Ahhh, the good life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Josh Hobdey

ripjack13 said:


> If you want to keep it warm/hot, You could sand it, and paint that flat black/primer black. Black hold/attracts heat, while white deters it....


Absolutely. We actually need to use some of the spray in foam (Great Stuff) to fill holes as well. The part that my buddy and I are debating right now is the how to create an efficient air baffle to force the warm air between the slats. 
I have been looking alot at what Oregon State University has published on solar kilns.


----------



## gman2431

What was the razor wire for @TimR ? Locals? Critters?


----------



## TimR

gman2431 said:


> What was the razor wire for @TimR ? Locals? Critters?


At that time (maybe still) the NPA was very active in that region, and it was not uncommon for foreigners (me) to be taken and held for ransom if they came from big corporations. I would arrive in Manila, travel about an hour or so till we got in closer to remote area where the plant was, and for last 2 hours drive in, had two guys with me with automatic rifles, and another car with backup. Kinda freaky. Once we got to power plant, it was like a prison compound with guard towers and tall fence with razor wire circling. We could get to and from our sea van apts, on an upper plateau from the plant but still inside the compound, to the plant easy enough, but the coast we were on, we couldn't even go out to it though a small beach area was a within eyesight. Going outside the gates to go into Quezon City was a big deal...and you had to get on a list, but included lots of escorts and such. Nothing ever happened to anyone I know of...but the degree of protection was pretty high. We had a mess hall where we ate, and food was ok, but not great. Beer was available and we had pool table and a weekly game of 'hold-em'. I pretty much finished that assignment and hung-up my hard hat for working in that part of the world...just not worth it. That being said, I came back to working in the US, and had to go work in places like the panhandle of Texas called Paris...and no one was French!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Wow! That's pretty wild!


----------



## MKTacop

TimR said:


> At that time (maybe still) the NPA was very active in that region, and it was not uncommon for foreigners (me) to be taken and held for ransom if they came from big corporations. I would arrive in Manila, travel about an hour or so till we got in closer to remote area where the plant was, and for last 2 hours drive in, had two guys with me with automatic rifles, and another car with backup. Kinda freaky. Once we got to power plant, it was like a prison compound with guard towers and tall fence with razor wire circling. We could get to and from our sea van apts, on an upper plateau from the plant but still inside the compound, to the plant easy enough, but the coast we were on, we couldn't even go out to it though a small beach area was a within eyesight. Going outside the gates to go into Quezon City was a big deal...and you had to get on a list, but included lots of escorts and such. Nothing ever happened to anyone I know of...but the degree of protection was pretty high. We had a mess hall where we ate, and food was ok, but not great. Beer was available and we had pool table and a weekly game of 'hold-em'. I pretty much finished that assignment and hung-up my hard hat for working in that part of the world...just not worth it. That being said, I came back to working in the US, and had to go work in places like the panhandle of Texas called Paris...and no one was French!


Tim, your story reminded me of traveling in Saudi Arabia between Eskan Village and Riyadh Air Base after the Khobar Towers bombing. The best part was that we had rental cars and were told we didn't have a speed limit as long as we didn't get caught.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Josh Hobdey said:


> Van locked and loaded. View attachment 104588



Please tell me that van was non running and the issue was major. I've been looking for a van for business and up here they are all rusted out or have 250k on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Josh...sounds like the kiln project is well underway. Look forward to hearing what you learn in the process, as I'm sure others have considered this but not actually tried it. 
Apologies for thread hi-jacking...kind of a WB tradition...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

TimR said:


> Apologies for thread hi-jacking...kind of a WB tradition...



But apologizing for it is not. :)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

kweinert said:


> But apologizing for it is not. :)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TimR

This is what keeps me coming back...


----------



## Josh Hobdey

Schroedc said:


> Please tell me that van was non running and the issue was major. I've been looking for a van for business and up here they are all rusted out or have 250k on them.


The van has a seized engine. I bought it for 300. I wouldn't sacrifice a running one for the project.


----------



## Josh Hobdey

@TimR prerty sure I was getting drawn into the shipping container experience like everyone else. Lol.


----------



## bikeshooter

ditto


----------



## Josh Hobdey

bikeshooter said:


> Here's a link to estimate just where the woods M/C is. Once mine gets to the 6% level, I let it run another 10 days to 2 weeks to be on the safe side.
> 
> http://www.csgnetwork.com/emctablecalc.html


That is way cool!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bikeshooter

no problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


>


Was is the appropriate word, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey

If I may continue.... LOL

So, made a ton of progress on the Solar Kiln Van today.


 

Painted what we could of the outside of the van (pretty heavy winds)





 

Painted the beige interior black in the cab/solar collection area


 


 

Constructed an air baffle system to ensure even air flow across all of the boards.


 

Sealed all of the air gaps and forced the exhaust to only exit through lower rear of the baffle.


 

Installed a solar powered exhaust fan. I kind of wish I had gone with SS instead of marine grade plastic. There is enough room in the baffle to install up to three of these fans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

